# USG EZ 20, 45 Problems



## EZCOMPOUNDER (Dec 14, 2009)

Hey Guys been using the ez quick compound now for 30 years. We live in New Mexico and the batches are made in Arizona. For the last 2 years the mud has been a pain in the neck to use. All my men gripe when we have to break it out. Mixes terrible, rolls off the wall when taping and the next 2 coats are a bear, sometimes it won't even stick to itself.
Has anyone else had this wonderful experienced?
Thanks
Rick


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

Well the bag says it's easier to mix now but I haven't noticed too much difference in mixing. I have noticed it seams to be chalkier or grittier than before. It just doesn't seem to mix as smooth as before.


----------



## EZCOMPOUNDER (Dec 14, 2009)

Exactly....could not even use the stuff yesterday 5, 20 & 45 would not even stick to each other. Had to quit early..went down and picked up some Magnum quick setting seems to work OK.......


----------



## Stormy_Ny (Jun 13, 2009)

A+ Texture LLC said:


> Well the bag says it's easier to mix now but I haven't noticed too much difference in mixing. I have noticed it seams to be chalkier or grittier than before. It just doesn't seem to mix as smooth as before.


Seems like there is more sand in it .... grittier.


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

must be a defective batch, and I guess there are thousands of it out in that area that are defective.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

Call the rep. He'll probably lie to you, but it might be they don't know they have a problem yet. Save the bags for batch #'s. Also on occassion some will, through the home centers, etc. will make it from a different plant. Should be 2 letters and some #'s. The letters are the location of the plant.


----------



## EZCOMPOUNDER (Dec 14, 2009)

THANKS GUYS............I have been contacting the reps for over a year now. Nothing has changed. They said they changed their formula about a year and a half ago. I wish they would of left it alone. Yes, the bag has numbers on it with AZ mixed with the numbers. I need a bag of twenty minute that is from a different batch state far from Arizona to see if it also is having these problems.
Merry Christmas


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 23, 2008)

I get EC east chicago mostly and ND north Dallas sometimes. Suppose UPS would ship it. Pm your mailing address, will tomorrow what the shipping is.


----------



## A+ Texture LLC (Jan 10, 2009)

EZCOMPOUNDER said:


> THANKS GUYS............I have been contacting the reps for over a year now. Nothing has changed. They said they changed their formula about a year and a half ago. I wish they would of left it alone. Yes, the bag has numbers on it with AZ mixed with the numbers. I need a bag of twenty minute that is from a different batch state far from Arizona to see if it also is having these problems.
> Merry Christmas


Thats about when I noticed it. We had just started a large ongoing job out of town and was using their water which was very highly chlorinated. I thought It may have had something to to with that, but the problem never went away. Now I at least know what it probably was (is).


----------



## Drywaller (Jun 15, 2008)

I have always had trouble with USGs easy sand,Try to avoid it as much as possible,My favorite setting compound is GP tough rock,Gyproc 90,Much bigger bags and less money,Always a smooth batch every time.


----------



## EZCOMPOUNDER (Dec 14, 2009)

It's good to see someone else is unfortunately having the same problems. There for awhile I was getting a complex...thinking I was the only one. Trust me , we tried everything possible pertaining to water to get their mud to apply like it use to years ago. Quik setting mud is worth it's weight in gold............that is if it is working>


----------



## EZCOMPOUNDER (Dec 14, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> i get ec east chicago mostly and nd north dallas sometimes. Suppose ups would ship it. Pm your mailing address, will tomorrow what the shipping is.


 mailed your check this morning..merry christmas


----------

